# Do you get nervous and jittery when drinking coffee?



## deusexnihilo (Jun 28, 2017)

Nope! ADHD here, caffeine is a mild stimulant. Calming!


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Don't drink coffee. Kinda gross. I kinda get jittery when it comes to Red Bull though but not much or so rarely that I never notice. I think I have a high tolerance for caffeine, takes nice in Red Bull but doesn't do much for me otherwise xD


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

It did when I was younger.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Kittens Are Awesome said:


> I just want to know how many people get nervous/jittery when they drink coffee/caffeine. Comment below, if you want to share your experiences. Personally I don't experience this myself, however, I am interested in what other people will say.


Conditionally, no. If I drink a gallon of coffee in an hour, I'm going to shake, throw up, and melt into a puddle of jittery illness. So basically, the point I'm making is don't overdose on it. I can drink a few cups a day with no ill effects. 

I presume there are probably those who are more sensitive to caffeine than I am. It is, in all actuality, a naturally evolved insect repellent. It kills insects and just _happens_ to block the neurotransmitter that tells us we're tired. I think that's pretty cool.


----------



## Kittens Are Awesome (Jun 11, 2017)

deusexnihilo said:


> Nope! ADHD here, caffeine is a mild stimulant. Calming!


I heard that it only works if you drink it at morning? Is that true?


----------



## Kittens Are Awesome (Jun 11, 2017)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Conditionally, no. If I drink a gallon of coffee in an hour, I'm going to shake, throw up, and melt into a puddle of jittery illness. So basically, the point I'm making is don't overdose on it. I can drink a few cups a day with no ill effects.
> 
> I presume there are probably those who are more sensitive to caffeine than I am. It is, in all actuality, a naturally evolved insect repellent. It kills insects and just _happens_ to block the neurotransmitter that tells us we're tired. I think that's pretty cool.


Kind of. It blocks the receptors of adenosine by binding to it. Have everything in moderation though.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Kittens Are Awesome said:


> Kind of. It blocks the receptors of adenosine by binding to it. Have everything in moderation though.


Oh, talk technical to me. I love it! :tongue:


----------



## Rainbowz (May 29, 2017)

No, and I haven't drunk coffee in a long time, nor do I prefer to. It doesn't help me.


----------



## Naiara (Jul 7, 2017)

I don't enjoy drinking coffee but I _loved_ tea and I actually did get even more nervous than I already am on a daily basis. I had to quit but rooibos is also great and it doesn't provoke me unwanted secondary effects —I just wish there was more variety where I live.


----------



## 469090 (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm note used to caffeine but I don't notice any change between before and after drinking something that has it, I'm not even more aware of what surrounds me.

If I'm tired, very tired, a charge of caffeine and sugar may help me to not to fall asleep for very few minutes, but nothing more.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Coffee, no. Energy supplements are what I take if I need to get fucked up.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

Yep. I seem to have a low tolerance for caffeine, it take very little coffee to unleash havoc upon my stomach and make me shaky.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Not at all. I find it feels really nice. It probably isn't the best thing for my anxiety, but I've learned to cope. It's really sad. Some evenings I'll go to bed early just that morning can come sooner for me to have my coffee


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

Coffee/caffeine has virtually no effect on me. I like coffee and often drink quite a bit of it, but I don't miss it or crave it when it I don't have it, and it has absolutely no stimulant effect on me. I can drink two large of mugs of dark/extra bold coffee at 10pm and it has no effect whatsoever on my sleep.


----------



## ClownToy The Whiteface (Apr 15, 2017)

Coffee is a no sell for me. I never feel affected at all by that drink. In fact, sometimes I can still be pretty sleepy in class even after drinking coffee.


----------



## Kittens Are Awesome (Jun 11, 2017)

ClownToy The Whiteface said:


> Coffee is a no sell for me. I never feel affected at all by that drink. In fact, sometimes I can still be pretty sleepy in class even after drinking coffee.


Wow. That's really interesting


----------



## Kittens Are Awesome (Jun 11, 2017)

dulcinea said:


> Not at all. I find it feels really nice. It probably isn't the best thing for my anxiety, but I've learned to cope. It's really sad. Some evenings I'll go to bed early just that morning can come sooner for me to have my coffee


Awww. I hope that you get better at managing your anxiety and sleep


----------



## Kittens Are Awesome (Jun 11, 2017)

jcal said:


> Coffee/caffeine has virtually no effect on me. I like coffee and often drink quite a bit of it, but I don't miss it or crave it when it I don't have it, and it has absolutely no stimulant effect on me. I can drink two large of mugs of dark/extra bold coffee at 10pm and it has no effect whatsoever on my sleep.


I think everyone bodies reacts differently to caffeine, just as it does with any substance.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

Kittens Are Awesome said:


> I think everyone bodies reacts differently to caffeine, just as it does with any substance.


Yeah... Not just caffeine, either. Some things that effect others greatly have no effect on me, while others have either no effect or a different/stronger effect than they do on most people. Prescription pin killers like Vicodin, oxy, etc have almost no effect on me whatsoever, but even a small amount of alcohol makes me very sleepy (never been a good social lubricant for me), and over-the-counter antihistamines will put me away from now 'til next Sunday, even if I take a child's dose.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Kittens Are Awesome said:


> Awww. I hope that you get better at managing your anxiety and sleep


That's sweet. :hearts:


----------

